# Roof box or Roof rack?



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Every cargo box I've ever seen has multiple tie-down points in it. You should be able to tie or bungee your decks to keep them from moving around much! Also, boots and other gear can be strategically placed around them to limit their movement! (Some padding underneath to keep the base from getting scratched up would be wise tho! An old Yoga mat or towel works!))


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like boxes better, especially if you already have it. Keeps the sun , rain and road grime off the gear


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I chose a box over rack for the reasons listed above- less crap getting all over my gear from the highway.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Use your brain.
Use your box.

/thread


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Recently picked up a Thule roof box and it came with straps to secure your stuff within the box (but you could easily use any straps / bungees etc)


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe it's overkill but I load my board, boots, kids' skis and boots into board bags and then throw the board bags into the rooftop Thule box. Strap 'em down with the Thule internal straps. The padded board bags protect the gear and the straps keep things from sliding around.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I prefer a large rack......over a musty box.......


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I prefer a large rack......over a musty box.......


_NOW,._ It's Officially /thread! :laugh:

Respectfully submitted for POTD! (Post of the Day!) >

Of course,.. :blink: If the box is _that_ "musty?" You _DEFINITELY_ want to be using the Rack! (...or drinking in better bars at least!) :laugh:


-edit-


ctoma said:


> Maybe it's overkill but I load my board, boots, *kids, *skis and boots into board bags and then throw the board bags into the rooftop Thule box. Strap 'em down with the Thule internal straps. The padded board bags protect the gear and the straps keep things from sliding around.


Good idea,..! That way their whining and crying is hardly noticeable!! >


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

A box is not going to dent up your snowboards. They'll be fine. The boards are much tougher than that. Put them in a bag if you must.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> A box is not going to dent up your snowboards. They'll be fine. The boards are much tougher than that. Put them in a bag if you must.


This, we've had both the giant Thule and Yakima boxes and we jam them full of boards and gear all the time, never had an issue.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I just have a station wagon and no friends, works great :crying:


----------



## ramzijw (May 22, 2016)

Phedder said:


> I just have a station wagon and no friends, works great :crying:


Welcome to my world  c

Cheers for the heads up on what you guys do....I just wanted to make sure I don't damage my boards, and I couldn't see any straps with it, but as you said bungee cords will do


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I bought a Thule motion 600 last winter and it's great managed to fit 11 boards plus a load of other gear in it and it also saves having damp smelly gear in the car. Plus it's big enough for my dupraz 6'0.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

hikeswithdogs said:


> This, we've had both the giant Thule and Yakima boxes and we jam them full of boards and gear all the time, never had an issue.


It's always good to jam the box full of stuff.

>


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

My vote is for a box.............mighty tough to hide a body on a rack.......


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> I prefer a large rack......over a musty box.......


What a comedian


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

X-raycat said:


> What a comedian


Butt hurt a little? Holy shit, stay of the internet you big baby.


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Butt hurt a little? Holy shit, stay of the internet you big baby.


My Butt Hurt?

Makes sense lol

Ok Its just for Americans yea? Noted many thanks, bye now


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

X-raycat said:


> My Butt Hurt?
> 
> Makes sense lol
> 
> Ok Its just for Americans yea? Noted many thanks, bye now


I mean Al Gore did invent it. American born motherfucker.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> I mean Al Gore did invent it. American born motherfucker.


Poor bitter chap.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Grab yourself of padded board bag like a Burton Gig. We have an Atlantis 200 and load it up packed with 2 boards and 2 ski's all in padded bags and they are bullet proof. You'll do more damage to you board off the mountain than on by either dropping it or scratching it against other boards, rocks, road etc. I know on one Bus trip to Rusutsu from Niseko one year, I didn't have a bag and the top sheet of my board got scratched as they packed all the gear on top of each other under the bus. Next year I threw in an non padded Burton space sack and never had to worry about it again.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I like to cuddle up to my board on the ride home. Open trunk. Insert boards (3). close trunk. Sit down in the back & cuddle. :grin:

Ya I used my roof rax but dang that was for 2 surfboards, 9'6" and 9"0' ...

Obviously, it depends on your ride/space and passengers, my winter wheels we use the trunk. Never owned a roof rack or box. : shrug:


----------

